# 1:1 Catalog Exchange



## AndresDaniel1 (May 3, 2020)

Hello! I’m looking to catalog (or buy) the following items in the colors they appear on the list:
WISHLIST
I have the following items available for cataloging:
FOR TRADE

 Updated lists


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I have the yellow street organ, would you like to swap for your billiard table?


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

hi! i have these you can catalog: 

diner neon sign (pink/purple) 
mini fridge (white) 
pet bed (white) 
beach chair (blue) 

i’d love to catalog these in exchange: 

video camera
long bathtub (white)
tool shelf (green) 
writing desk (dark brown) 

lemme know if interested! ;u;


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (May 3, 2020)

PinkyPoo said:


> Hi, I have the yellow street organ, would you like to swap for your billiard table?


Yes!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



xara said:


> hi! i have these you can catalog:
> 
> diner neon sign (pink/purple)
> mini fridge (white)
> ...


Interested


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Interested



great! is your island okay? mines a bit of a mess aha


----------



## haillzzz (May 3, 2020)

I've got these..
beach chair (pink)
changing room (white)
diner counter chair (pink)
modern office chair (black)
poolside bed (dark)

Can I please catalogue
air conditioner
beach ball (watermelon)
double foor fridge (black)
throwback skull radio (white)


----------



## mintycream (May 4, 2020)

I have:

-Tankless toilet (white)
-Plastic pool (pink)
-Kitty litter box (white)
-Rattan Low table (white)
-Rattan end table (white)
-Pinball machine (brown)
-Throwback container (white)
-Cat grass (black)

Looking to catalogue:

-Kitchen Island (white)
-System kitchen (black)
-Whirlpool bath (black)
-Server
-Double-door refrigerator (white)
-Automatic washer (blue)
-2x Electric kick scooter (white and yellow)


----------



## jo_electric (May 4, 2020)

I have the street organ and the tankless toilet. Would like to catalog the white baby grand and the white menu chalkboard.


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (May 4, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> I've got these..
> beach chair (pink)
> changing room (white)
> diner counter chair (pink)
> ...


already cataloged changing room but interested in the rest!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



jo_electric said:


> I have the street organ and the tankless toilet. Would like to catalog the white baby grand and the white menu chalkboard.


Already cataloged those. Thanks anyway

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



mintycream said:


> I have:
> 
> -Tankless toilet (white)
> -Plastic pool (pink)
> ...


Already cataloged toilet and catgrass but interested in the rest!


----------



## mintycream (May 4, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> already cataloged changing room but interested in the rest!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> ...



Alright. You could take out the 2 Electric kick scooters. Lmk when you're ready for me to bring the other stuff


----------



## Savato (May 4, 2020)

Hi, I would like to catalog the follow items, I have complete black rattan set and pink laptop

Aluminum briefcase - stacked of cash
Air conditioner - white
Autograph cards - musician signatures
system kitchen - white
whirlpool bath - black
Double-door refrigerator - black
Long bathtub - black marble
Video camera - silver
Smoker - black
Shower set - black
Tool shelf - blue, green
Writing desk - dark brown


----------



## BranchingSprout (May 4, 2020)

could i get:
table tennis
black gas range

for:
poolside bed
throwback container

by any chance? if they are still needed/still available for catalog of course :'^)


----------



## Jazminur (May 4, 2020)

Would love to catalog trade. 
Have:
Fire pit
Pink diner counter table
black rattan end table
White rattan end table
Pink diner sofa
Dark brown poolside bed
Black rattan armchair
Black rattan low table
Pink diner counter chair
Cream diner counter chair
White rattan waste basket
Black rattan waste basket
Black rattan towel basket
White rattan towel basket
White rattan table lamp
White mug

want:
Freezer white
Saxophone
Rock guitar
Pink rocket lamp
White fan palm
Black cypress plant
Blue portable record player
Rebel garden gnome
Cream baby bear
Black accessories sand
Brown humidifier
Brown hamster cage
Watermelon beach ball
Pink macrame tapestry


----------



## -Zora- (May 4, 2020)

I have the pink claw foot tub you can catalog and I'd be interested in cataloging your pink desktop computer.

If you still need this item can we trade tomorrow? Its 1am here


----------



## v a p o r w a v e (May 4, 2020)

I have the synthesizer, could I catalog the white grand piano?


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## atriosocool (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I have the pink changing room! Could i trade it for your arcade fighting game?


----------



## dkbw (May 5, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Hello! I’m looking to catalog (or buy) the following items in the colors they appear on the list:
> WISHLIST
> I have the following items available for cataloging:
> FOR TRADE
> ...


Hello

I can let you catalog

exercise bike
cream and sugar
beach ball white blue stripes
kitty litter box

PS- I have gladiator sandal in brown, throback container in red if you're interested

in exchange i'd love to catalog
simple panel brown
reddish brown rattan arm chair
reddish brown rattan stool
reddish brown rattan bed


----------

